
SourceForge Acquires Open Source Data Community Ohloh - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/28/sourceforge-acquires-open-source-data-community-ohloh/
======
davidw
I hope they don't take down the language stats... I just integrated those in
langpop.com!

